# Justa question



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone here heard of 24 Karat Poodles?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

They apparently show their dogs in confirmation. It looks like it's quite a large kennel and I personally prefer when dogs are raised at home, but you can always find out what exactly the set up is. They also don't mention anything about health testing, so I would check on that.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, definitely ask about all health tests done on breeding animals and also temperament. It applies for any breeder, not just this one. Do not take for granted answers like : "All testing was done" . Go to OFA and check it yourself and if not listed ask for the copy of the test to be sent to you via e-mail or fax. 

Ask to see "Sale Contract" also. You should get a health warranty for at least 2 years for anything genetic.

I am not sure if all dogs listed do live at the same place. If yes, that would be too many IMO :noidea: I prefer "small scale" breeders.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, I have actually heard about them.

The reason why there is not much information about them about, and I think their website is still down, is because they had their dog "Biskit" (I think most of you could work out which dog this is) stolen by his breeder, and sent to Europe to be shown.

They've spent clost to $60 000 - $80 000 or something, trying to get him back. He is about 8 now, so I don't think they will get him back :'( 

They lost their beloved dog and they trusted the breeder to return him after his short trip to Europe.. but sadly no 

From what I have heard, they are extremely nice people, but other than that, I do not know much more. From the small amount of research I have done into them, they seem reasonable. Definitely enquire a bit more


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Just had a quick look again, and they look fairly good. They don't actually have that many dogs. The amount listed are all the dogs they've owned/bred that are shown over the past 10 years. So that's not that many. I'd say a few would be co-ownded.
Definitely check them out. But also PM if you want to know more about Biskit.. you probably will


----------

